# Fall from ladder injures Seattle arborist



## scottbaker (Jun 29, 2006)

Another accident for us all to ponder. This excerpted from emails sent to a buch of local arborists who are freindly with the injured climber:

"Kurt Fickeisen of Symbiosis Tree Care was injured , June 20th, when he fell off a ladder. His ground man, Alex, was working nearby and noticed that he was on the ground unconscious. Kurt then came to and attempted to stand, but Alex prevented him from doing so. When the EMT’s arrived he was still conscious and was taken to Harborview Hospital. He broke seven ribs and suffered a concussion. He underwent surgery to clear any blood clotting and relieve pressure from any swelling on the brain. They found that the swelling was minimal and there was very little bleeding. The doctors felt that the surgery went well. This morning he underwent another surgery to remove a blood clot on the other side of his brain. Prior to surgery yesterday, Kurt was responsive." (Linda Goldsworthy)

We don't know exactly what happened but its clear that Kurt fell from a ladder, did not have his helmet on, and hit very hard probably not breaking his fall at all.

Ladder work is IMO very dangerous... helmet is a good idea. 

I have begun to wear my helmet while bushwacking for my consulting work. A bad fall is always a possibility.

Seattle has a great arborist community. All of Kurts contracts are being finished by his freinds and the checks written to Kurts company. Latest news is that he is far from in the clear and we would appreciate strong healing thoughts for Kurt from the larger community.

Scott


----------



## Ekka (Jun 29, 2006)

Darn

Poor bloke, ladders suck ... period!


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 29, 2006)

Hope kurt gets well soon.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Darn
> 
> Poor bloke, ladders suck ... period!


Amen, brother. I can climb any height in a tree but I hate being even two feet of the ground on a ladder!


----------



## Treeman67 (Jun 29, 2006)

i felled from ladder once from extension 2 peices broke apart unforseenable caused. Kurt... Get welled buddy...
Treeman67


----------



## Sprig (Jun 30, 2006)

Aw mannnnnn. Heal well and stay positive (to the fellee Kurt). Ribs are a biatch, very sad. Anyone know what really happened? I am permanantly disabled from a 12 foot fall from a jack ladder set-up myself, it was stupid, ladders must be respected and the guys on the ground should pay great attention to those above, tying off the tops is something almost always ignored, as is foot stability and ladder angle. As far as I am concerned there is no 'safe' height to fall, anything could happen. Poor quality extension ladders that get over extended should be watched too imo.
It is good to hear that people are helping out, finishing contracts and backing him up, nice to see. All the best of healing to him and full good-karma-prayers to him. Laughing and sneezing will be a bugger fer a while I'm sure.
Learn to live, live to learn.

Regards and best wishes,

Serge


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (Jul 10, 2006)

*ladders! yikes!*

Thanks to Scott Baker for getting that information out to us. I'm sure it will make all who read it more cautious next time climbing on a ladder (which I too hate). The helmet issue is key IMO. The hardhat should be replaced by the helmet for climbers IMO. In a fall, chaps will stay on..steel toed boots will stay on..your safety glasses may even stay on but your hardhat will be the first thing to go!

Scott, thanks for an excellent lecture for Van's arboriculture class last year in West Seattle. It's good to see you here.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 10, 2006)

gitrdun_climbr said:


> Thanks to Scott Baker for getting that information out to us. I'm sure it will make all who read it more cautious next time climbing on a ladder (which I too hate). The helmet issue is key IMO. The hardhat should be replaced by the helmet for climbers IMO. In a fall, chaps will stay on..steel toed boots will stay on..your safety glasses may even stay on but your hardhat will be the first thing to go!
> 
> Scott, thanks for an excellent lecture for Van's arboriculture class last year in West Seattle. It's good to see you here.


I don't know. With my earmuffs down, my hardhat stays pretty tight to my head.


----------

